# What would YOU charge???



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok...now that I have your attention....I don't really care what you'd charge!!! I know what I charge and I can actually make a profit doing it.... that is if I could actually find any work. I'm just bored as hell and wanted a bunch of you guys to come here and harrass the hell out of me for asking a dumb question....so fire away!!!!!


Sam


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I think you need to pay me just for reading this thread


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

what would I charge? Not enough, just like I always do.


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

Depends on the FUP (flexable unit price). Of course, change orders will impact the final bill as well. And since we all voted for change . . . well, there ya' have it . . .:shifty:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

that just cost you a half gallon of crown royal....PM me your credit card number.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

dayexco said:


> that just cost you a half gallon of crown royal....PM me your credit card number.


I say we make it a gallon and split the profits. Since it was your idea, you can have 75% of that gallon, I will take the remainder


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Day....I'll give you any one of my credit card numbers...If you can get any one of them to work, HAVE AT IT!!!!


Sam


----------

